# Outlook on Beans and Corn(very short blog)



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This risk manager thinks that there may be less corn planted than projected.....maybe more beans.

Lower Overnight, Acreage Talk Heats Up... | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------

